# Part 2 of Full Dress Rehearse for Cobia Fishing (May 26, 2018, Buckroe Beach, VA)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a supplemental video for "Full Dress Rehearse for Cobia Fishing (May 26, 2018, Buckroe Beach, VA)" video published on May 28th.

This video illustrates my tackle, tactics, and rigging methods for kayak-cobia fishing in VA water (Chesapeake Bay). 

I made this video hoping more kayakers start cobia fishing :




 

Thank you
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the art work joe. Very informative. Thanks for sharing.


----------

